# CN-7900 compatible with FC-6603?



## mad_one_newbie (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm upgrading some of my components and didn't think of crank set compatibility. Just bought a CS-7900 for a new Bontrager RXL rear wheel and realized I need to run a CN-7900 on that cassette. Now I'm not sure if the CN-7900 will work with my FC-6603 crank set. :mad2: 

Am I hosed?


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

The 7900 Dura Ace chain will work with any 10 speed cassette and crankset. You cuold also use the Ultegra 6700 chain with your setup if you wanted Shimano's latest and greatest chain design.


----------



## mad_one_newbie (Oct 11, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for the info.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Is there recall on the chain?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

7900/6700 chain isn't recommended for a triple 

There is a new version of 6700 chain no recall but if it has a problem they will warranty it and send the new version


----------

